# DNS server. Need some help setting up.



## octavian7896 (Jul 22, 2012)

So *I* just got started with *F*ree*BSD*. I have Apache PHP PhPbb3 skeleton directories for my users as well as their individual websites. In a nutshell between the man(1) command and this site I am capable of pretty much anything. *W*hat *I* need to know is, well, everything. *I* have no idea how to go about this and could use a lot of help. I*'*m only 16 and this is a very new world to me. *P*lease help!


----------



## gkontos (Jul 22, 2012)

Welcome, I would suggest that you read the Handbook first.

You can also find information regarding DNS there.


----------

